# Free kindle book: Ten Thousand Miles by Freight Train..



## Ekstasis (Jan 19, 2013)

This ebook is free on amazon, right now, if you have a kindle or the free kindle app.

I've read 3 pages and it's great so far... Dumpster food, sex on roof tops, houses with random people moving in out, infrequently used shower.... "This is the world in which, I learned to ride freight trains."

Which one of you crusty punks wrote this?

In case anyone is interested, thought I'd share...


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's $2.99 now or free if you have a Prime membership.


----------



## Ekstasis (Jan 20, 2013)

I just finished it. I wouldn't pay $3 for it.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 25, 2013)

This was gifted to me and it was a good read. Support the author and spend the 3 bux!


----------



## Ekstasis (Jan 25, 2013)

Correction: This book is worth $3, if you haven't read a lot of the great trip reports by other STP users...

No, slight intended to you in my comment Johnny, just ackward wording.


----------

